# Blind Side Warning



## Tenorman (May 8, 2020)

Blind Side Warning
How about Elon adding a flashing light to the screen to warn when a car is approaching on either side of the Model 3, before it gets close. My AUDI does this, and I like it better than the Model 3. With all the cameras on the Model 3, theremust be a way to have a better warning system.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tenorman said:


> Blind Side Warning
> How about Elon adding a flashing light to the screen to warn when a car is approaching on either side of the Model 3, before it gets close. My AUDI does this, and I like it better than the Model 3. With all the cameras on the Model 3, theremust be a way to have a better warning system.


when you have your turn signal on, with someone in your blind spot, it shows as red on the screen.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't like this implementation. I prefer the way most other cars do it, giving you a warning in advance. Having to turn on the turn signal first is counter-productive...



MelindaV said:


> when you have your turn signal on, with someone in your blind spot, it shows as red on the screen.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

to each their own, but I would not want to constantly see that there are cars in my blind spots when sitting idle on the freeway in traffic (which under normal non-epidemic times, is my normal time in the car).


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

TomT said:


> I don't like this implementation. I prefer the way most other cars do it, giving you a warning in advance. Having to turn on the turn signal first is counter-productive...


Correction: It doesn't wait until you turn on the turn signal to _show_ you a car in the way - you can see it there in the display. It just turns the car red to give you an extra warning after the signal is turned on. So you can basically train yourself to peek at the center display before attempting a lane change and see if a car is in the way.

Of course it also depends what you're used to. If you've always had cars that put a warning light on the outside mirror to show you someone is there, and now you have to look the opposite direction (the center) to see it, you might not be able to get used to it so easily. Keep in mind, though, that there is no industry standard way for blindspot warning, so what you're used to is likely because you've been brand loyal or happened to stick to a few brands that do it one particular way.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Obvious but not annoying lamps in the side mirror glass or frame (our Audi) seems very common - you see them but they don't reach out and smack you in the eyes. If the light is lit and you decide to cut into that lane anyway, our Audi's light will flash rapidly as if to say "you idiot, did i not tell you a car is right there?"

A driver used to a repeating pattern of scanning mirrors (left, rear, right [pick your favorite order], repeat) every 5-10 seconds will easily pick up on a small indicator in the mirror so 2 for 1 info at a glance. The Tesla screen works but not nearly as well in the above scenario - yes I am a mirror scanner from way back.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

+1 for everything that @msjulie just said, except I don't have an Audi. I do have a Volvo, tho, with the lights on the side mirrors. I was initially a little concerned that they would be annoying/distracting, but they are truly subtle and I don't notice them unless I'm directly looking at the mirror. I really like them.

I have learned to adjust to the info that Tesla provides me, and it has certainly improved over time. It won't matter at all when the car is fully driving itself. 😊


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I still prefer a warning indicator in the side view mirrors... It is proactive but not a distraction...



MelindaV said:


> to each their own, but I would not want to constantly see that there are cars in my blind spots when sitting idle on the freeway in traffic (which under normal non-epidemic times, is my normal time in the car).


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258643767231275008Oh that link doesn't show up like I think it should. Here is what I think it should look like:


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

My old Land Rover has this amber light flash in my side mirrors and it was annoying during my long commute. Prefer Tesla.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

I have these. No blind spot.

With these.....I see the front of the car next to me by looking out of the window as well as the back half of the car in the mirror.

https://www.sumaperformance.com/collections/tesla/products/model-3?variant=28972817645642

Sure...they are blue, but not that bad. I'm used to them already.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> I have these. No blind spot.
> 
> With these.....I see the front of the car next to me by looking out of the window as well as the back half of the car in the mirror.
> 
> ...


I have these as well and it really does increase what you can see, +1 and I actually like the blue


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Tesla shows cars in your blind spot on the center screen, but that's nowhere close to the mirrors or side that you are looking towards. It is certainly less annoying then other cars that constantly beep at you, but it would be nice to have LEDs near the mirrors.
I did manage to tap in to the BSM signals in the car, and so my display will offer external LEDs that you could place near the mirrors, though at the moment it is only triggered with blinker the same way it is on the center display.

I also did use a blindspot mirror for years a few cars ago, after a few weeks your brain learns to subliminally process it and they work well.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

When BSM was first introduced, there was an audible beep if you should start crossing over about to cut off someone in the blindspot.
Mine is still enabled and have not heard a sound in a very long, due to the same type of events. The Screen does show red lines, but not a peep.

Anyone else heard it? 

Yes mine has been on.


----------



## Tenorman (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I still prefer some type of blinking warning if a car is approaching on your blind side. I am very used to my S5, and feel it warns me when a car in moving quickly on either my left of right. My Tesla did warn me with a very loud noise, but it only happened when I had to move into my left lane, and the car was only inches away. (I had to avoid a fallen object in front of me at 70 mph). If I had a better warning system, I could have slowed down, or moved to the right. I never saw the car approaching in my left lane. However, I still love the car and will hope that Tesla eventually improves the blind side warning system, before we have totally self driving cars. (I am getting old and my not see that happen) Thanks.


----------

